# My free hand knitting patterns



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

I began my knitwear design career in 2002. I have since closed this business to write full-time. What am I doing with all my hand knitting patterns? Offering them to you for free. You can find them here: http://sweatercursed.blogspot.ca/p/free-hand-knitting-patterns.html


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, thank you so much for these great patterns. You are a lovely hearted person.

The patterns are terrific. Thanks again.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you very much Leanne,much appreciated.I love that you included so many sizes for the adult hoodie and sweater patterns :-D :-D


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

I looked at a number of these--very nice. For the Queen Anne's Lace scarf, you referred to a particular technique you intended to blog about the next time. Moving to the next blog entry, I couldn't find it. Could you update the pattern to include a link to the technique?

Thanks.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. I've only looked at a few so far and they are so nice. 

Wishing you great success in your writing career.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your patterns!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. May I also welcome you from Michigan!! I hope you'll be joining with pictures of your own projects for us to drool over!!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Well, thank you so much for these great patterns. You are a lovely hearted person.
> 
> The patterns are terrific. Thanks again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the mitts, it is a favorite accessory of mine. It is kind of you to share the pattern with us. Thank you.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful patterns. Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow. I'm overwhelmed by all of your kind comments.
Chriscol, I will work on correcting that oversight today. Thank you for drawing my attention to it.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Change made. A click to the technique is found at the bottom of the Queen Anne Lace scarf pattern.
Enjoy


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely patterns. May you have great success in your next undertaking.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

How kind - thanks very much and all the best for your next endeavour!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank You for all the beautiful patterns and your generosity of sharing them with us. Best of Luck to you with writing, I'm sure you'll be a great success.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for these


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you so much, Leanne, for sharing your creative patterns with us! 

I do have a question about your purse pattern; how do you bind off double knitting? And when the purse is folded, does that provide two "pockets?" I know I should just dive in and knit according to the pattern, but I'm lazy 

Thank you!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Thankyou Leanne...I just bought your book for my Kobo too.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns. I am sure you will be an interesting addition to this site. Enjoy! tootsie001


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely gift of your patterns.


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

So talented and generous! Thank you!! Finding my needles now


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you so SO much for sharing these patterns!! I just got lost for awhile looking. That happens to me often when I'm on this forum. Anyway, I have been looking for a vest pattern - for outerwear and inbetween weather here in Massachusetts. Yours is perfect! I also would like to make one of almost everything you show on your site!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

What a lovely thing to do, thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. I saved some of these for future projects. Thanks so much for posting your blog with such nice easy looking patterns. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so kind of you and I wish you good luck in your new writing career..let us know how it works out and maybe I will buy your new book one day!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Thank you! Good luck with the writing!


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for your well wishes. And thanks to the support of kind people like yourselves, things are going very well.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

How kind. Thank you. Wishing you every success in your future writing.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I guess some of my WIP will have to wait a little longer!!! Thanks for your creative patterns! I appreciate.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow. All your kind comments make my head swim. Thank you for being so supportive.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for buying my book, Apette. I hope you enjoy reading it.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you and good luck with your writing!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you and i love the mitts.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Love your designs. Thank you for generously sharing them with us!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Leanne Dyck said:


> I began my knitwear design career in 2002. I have since closed this business to write full-time. What am I doing with all my hand knitting patterns? Offering them to you for free. You can find them here: http://sweatercursed.blogspot.ca/p/free-hand-knitting-patterns.html


My goodness! That's like receiving gifts of yarn. Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Great patterns and good luck on your writing career...


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a wonderful person you are to share these with us all...thankyouverymuch (as Elvis would say).


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Hearing your chorus of happy voices (in my head as I read your comments) is like receiving a cheque for a million dollars. I so glad my patterns are finding a home with people who appreciate them.
Just to let you know, I will continue to add to this collection. New patterns are set to be published--on my blog--on April 29 as well as May 6 and 13. Then I'll take a short break (in June and July) but I'll add more patterns--every second week, there after.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting your patterns. Wishing you good luck with your writing career.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks so very much. That was so extremely nice of you.
I love the childrens sweaters. I can see them in my future.
Good luck with your writing. Will it be a knitting book?

Linda


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for sharing your patterns.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, all. Happy knitting.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky! Thanks for all your lovely patterns


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Thank You. Watched your reading. Book sounds fantastic!


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you so much - great patterns and so easy to follow!!!


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for the postive feedback, Janda.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much and best of luck with your writing!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank You Leanne. Great patterns. Very Generous. Best Wishes for what you are doing now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your patterns. Good luck with the writing.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the wondeerful patterns.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness and generosity!! Lovely patterns!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

This is such a supportive group. I wish I could respond to you individually. But my cup overflows. I'm so glad I found this group. Happy knitting.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Leanne, 

I'm going to make the oven mitt for Christmas presents.

Santa hat for sure.

I learned the double knit your way.


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your plans, Gina. It would be cool to see them once you're done knitting.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Leanne, thanks so much for sharing, your patterns are lovely!


----------



## Leanne Dyck (Apr 25, 2013)

: ) You're most welcome. More patterns to come...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for your gift.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for your generous gift.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Very Thoughtful. Thank you for thinking of KP's.


----------

